# L. Klugi



## griffin (Apr 11, 2008)

anybody know anything about this tarantula, any1 kept them it ? let me know as ive purchased 1 this weekend


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm pretty sure a load of people keep em.

And as someone is going to say it, don't buy a spider if you haven't checked how to care for it first... no offence meant.
Course you may be looking for extra info and know how to keep it anyway, in which case, never mind.

Apparently care should be similar to _L. __parahybana _so try looking up care-sheets for that in the meantime.


----------



## griffin (Apr 11, 2008)

i bought my L. klugi from the BTS show on sunday, i also bought it as a stripped knee tarantula (_Aphonopelma seemanni) but showed her to the owners of the spider shop website who were also at the show and they assured me it was not a stripped knee, but a L. klugi so thats why im asking for info on care._

_payed a bargain price of £30 lol she is huge_


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

^aaaah, that explains it, cool deal then


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a L.Klugi. It's a male and I got it at 1" or so just over a year ago, and it's now 4". I keep him bone dry with just a water bowl, which I overflow when he is premoult. I keep him at room temp, and he's done fine 

There are a lovely spid


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Ive got a L Difficilus S/A female which i suppose is kept the same way on dried out eco earth a water bowl which is overflowed to create a moist end of enclosure.


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

Voltage said:


> Ive got a L Difficilus S/A female which i suppose is kept the same way on dried out eco earth a water bowl which is overflowed to create a moist end of enclosure.


I've got a 5" male, if you're ever looking for a male 50/50


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

pumpkinette said:


> I've got a 5" male, if you're ever looking for a male 50/50


I will bear that in mind many thanks for the offer:2thumb:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I keep my 7 year old 8" AF L. klugi in a similar way to L. parahybana. I looked for ages for a caresheet but never found one. Its from the Brazilian rainforest so I keep mine a bit off dry but these are hardy so no real worry. These are the bulkiest of the Lasiodora genus and they'll easily reach 9-10". Apparently there are two forms, quite how you tell the difference is anybodys guess!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Found some pix:

















And for those who don't believe in Exo's:








It was better decorated but she tore everything down. Even the thermostat was pulled into her burrow (and remain there) and when I attempted to measure her she also took the ruler into her burrow!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

^klepto-spider!


----------



## griffin (Apr 11, 2008)

thanx for your info people its a great help, how big do the L. klugi grow to?

Poxicator what size exo terra is that u got your spider in?


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

id say they can get to 10", but 8 or 9 is more likely.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

30x30x30 exo will house an adult klugi. I have 2 males here, about 10" across each. I have a 8"+ female which i love to bits! Had her from a spiderling. Fab spiders, but don't let your fingers come between them and food lol


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

yep, 30x30x30 Exo is what she's in. Sometimes I wish it was bigger but she seems content. I just wish she'd hurry up and moult as she hasnt moulted since Oct 07.


----------



## griffin (Apr 11, 2008)

ok thanx again people, ive got a 30x30x30cm exo terra, so that will be big enough for her for the rest of her life?


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

looks like a baby compared to this:lol2:
paul


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

heres a pic of my girly, she's about 4 inches there and freshly moulted :flrt:










:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice MissMoose 
Lovely red hairs. That's why I prefer these over L. parahybana.
My klugi is showing all the signs of pre-moult, and has been for months, but still no moult!!!!

PS: I remember seeing you at BTS, thanks for coming to say hello.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Nice MissMoose
> Lovely red hairs. That's why I prefer these over L. parahybana.
> My klugi is showing all the signs of pre-moult, and has been for months, but still no moult!!!!
> 
> PS: I remember seeing you at BTS, thanks for coming to say hello.


 She's a bit sexy, int she? :flrt:

PS. Thanks for the singing, the dance was lovely too :no1:


----------



## griffin (Apr 11, 2008)

hey poxicater did u have a stall at the BTS show, if u did, were u the 1 selling the pinkfoot goliaths lol cause that guy was singing and dancing like missmoose was saying lol


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

yep that was me, sold 2 goliaths but had 3 customers for them. I let them sort it between themselves. The slings were going for £35 so my 5" ones were a steal at £45.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> yep that was me, sold 2 goliaths but had 3 customers for them. I let them sort it between themselves. The slings were going for £35 so my 5" ones were a steal at £45.


 Dammit how did i miss these! *sad face*


----------



## griffin (Apr 11, 2008)

lol *Poxicator* i bought 1 of the goliaths off u lol its doing very well, got it in a 2ftx18x18 exo terra lol cause i dont want to ever upgrade the cage size again cause he/she is evil and very fast lol i also bought a Lasiodora Klugi off another stall but they had it up as a white knee lol paid £30 bargain


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

griffin said:


> lol *Poxicator* i bought 1 of the goliaths off u lol its doing very well, got it in a 2ftx18x18 exo terra lol cause i dont want to ever upgrade the cage size again cause he/she is evil and very fast lol i also bought a Lasiodora Klugi off another stall but they had it up as a white knee lol paid £30 bargain


 saw that, made me :lol2:


----------



## griffin (Apr 11, 2008)

i like grabbing bargains like that lol


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

griffin said:


> i like grabbing bargains like that lol


 i think anyone would at that price!
John


----------



## griffin (Apr 11, 2008)

so how much should have i paid for my female Lasiodora Klugi


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

more than £30 :2thumb:

£50+ i guess at the size you got yours mate


----------



## griffin (Apr 11, 2008)

*Lasiodora Klugi*

cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool lol


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm guessing you bought the manic one (it was in a plastic shoe box as opposed to the pet pal). Great eater though and lovely pink toes.


----------



## griffin (Apr 11, 2008)

yeah lol thats the 1 lol


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I fed that several crickets at once, and it didnt hang around to watch them play ring-a-roses!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

that conjures up a great image Pete


----------



## griffin (Apr 11, 2008)

lol i threw in a locust and he knew some thing was there but he ran around the cage like a maniac looking for it lol god help me if he gets out lol


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Finally, my L. klugi girl is moulting, last moult was in Oct 2007!
I'll grab some pictures and put them up over the weekend.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Look at the fangs on her! How big is she now Pete?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

8" at mo, curious as to how big she'll be post moult.
She'll still on her back and pumping, amazing to see such a large one doing this.


----------

